# Pigeons Wanted



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Looking for pigeons to train my dog. Just regular pigeons, nothing fancy. If anyone has them for sale or knows where I can trap some near central Ohio please let me know.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I would think you could Google up some plans for a pigeon trap, and just go visit some local farmers with barns who would like to have them taken out. If you don't want to make pigeon trapping a full time job, make a decent coop for them, including nesting boxes. You can also find what you would need to feed and water them, including any medicines you might have to add to the water. My buddy used to raise hundreds of Pheasant, and there was something, Tetracycline?, I'm not sure, that he had to add to their water from time to time to keep disease at bay. I've read that at least half of pigeons trapped from the wild will return to a coop that supplies their needs, and nearly 100% of chicks hatched in those coops will do the same. You can develop a self sustaining system. 

If you only need a few birds from time to time, you might try checking local "country" auctions. Here in NE OH, we have the Rogers auction. Don't know where you're from, so it might not convenient for you to travel. Rogers is a small town about 10 miles north of East Liverpool, and they sell everything under the sun, including pigeons! Maybe there is something like that near where you live. BTW, the Rogers auction is only held on Fridays!


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

If you live by the Amish they will catch them for like two dollars ab Bird

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

That's what I use to do. Pay a Mennonite kid a buck a piece. I'd stop by 1 time a week, usually had me 20-30 of them. He would catch them in the barn


----------

